
From Buffer Overflow to JIT-Spray-ROP [pdf] - bcdefense
https://github.com/bcdannyboy/Research/blob/master/JIT-SprayedROP.pdf
======
insertcredit
There is a lot of unnecessary fluff in this piece. Suggestion to the author:
Focus your writing on the main points and try not to dilute them. The majority
of what you have written here drops the SnR significantly and takes away from
what you are trying to say. When I do this, I am left with essentially a small
paragraph of useful information which can be further condensed into "You can
spray gadgets".

